# My Log Splitter!



## rback33

Hey guys! Here are some pics I snapped of my log splitter finally. I have talked about it in the past on NTT I am sure, but it has not been running for about the last 2 years because the starter was out on the motor. Long story short I got access to a 23 hp motor for FREE to install and get her running again... I have more HP than I need, but that's how it should be right?  Anyway, the buzz saw no longer run off the motor though. We cut it out of the circuit and it now runs off of tractor remotes. It will be running off of large Ag tractors so flow will NOT be an issue.  

Note.. the files were too big to upload so I made them into a PDF... I failed to blur out my tag, but you can't see the state or county anyway.. HOWEVER... you CAN make out the FF license plate frame!


----------



## Erik

good job!
wanna bring it up for a weekend?


----------



## rback33

At one time I would have said hell yeah... after I got the motor on I could not get it to run and we had someone else finish it out last week. It pulled like crap bringing it home. I think it's because one tire is just a little soft. There is no suspension to it, but you could pull it at 60 down the hwy before with no problems. It hopped all over at 35 the other day.


----------

